# Need suggestions for magnetic knife rack



## b2kk258 (Aug 25, 2015)

Like the title says, anyone have any suggestions? 

I preferably want something that can hold 10-15 knifes and also covered in wood not the exposed magnet.


----------



## gic (Aug 25, 2015)

Make your own if you have any woodworking skills by some rare earth magnets and either drill (for circular ones) or rout (for rectangular ones) a nic epiec eof cherry, maple oak you name it.

Very easy to do and works great


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 25, 2015)

An option to looking for one mag strip that will hold all of the knives would be getting a couple smaller matching ones.
example 2, 18 inch long strips instead of one that is 36 inches long.


----------



## Matus (Aug 25, 2015)

Depends on budget. I have one made by myself which works great though I could have used slightly stronger magnets - see *HERE*. If you want to buy a ready made one look at Magblock products. I had a chance to see one in person and it is nicely finished, simple and super strong one. You will need several for 15 knives. If you want something more fancy look at offerings of Jon at JKI. I have one of those too. F&F is like on a high quality piano (literally) and they work well too. Maksim at JNS has some here and there and they look great too, but I have not used them, yet 

EDIT: I did not mean 'Magblock', I meant 'Mag-Block'. Just for the clarity.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 25, 2015)

If you have no woodworking skills, the MagBlok is pretty much the standard for magnetic strips:

http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html


----------



## Castalia (Aug 25, 2015)

lus1: for Benchcrafted. Great product. I have a couple.


----------



## Matus (Aug 25, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> If you have no woodworking skills, the MagBlok is pretty much the standard for magnetic strips:
> http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html



That is the one I meant, too.


----------



## Castalia (Aug 26, 2015)

I also agree the two shorter lengths are better than one long stretch with only two screws holding it on either end. I got a custom length benchcrafted magblok, something like 22 inches and the center does flex a bit when I pull a knife from the center. If I had it to do over I might just stick with their regular production sizes and combine them. If you give each knife two inches you would need 30 inches for 15 knives.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't understand the 12 inch size, I wonder what percentage of sales this size takes? It's just too small to justify purchasing and installing when it can hold maybe 6 knives and I bet it's more like 4-5 if you want room between the blades. I would get two also and mount them end to end to a contrasting board which would give you more clearance from the wall.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 27, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> I don't understand the 12 inch size, I wonder what percentage of sales this size takes? It's just too small to justify purchasing and installing when it can hold maybe 6 knives and I bet it's more like 4-5 if you want room between the blades. I would get two also and mount them end to end to a contrasting board which would give you more clearance from the wall.



12 inches is the nominal depth of a kitchen cabinet, that's why.

Before I remodeled my kitchen, I had two 12 inch MagBloks mounted on the side of the cabinet next to the sink, one above the other. I liked the arrangement, but my wife hated it, and told be that I had to find another place for my knives after the remodel. I have a drawer block, and a magnetic counter block now, but I really liked my old arrangement.


----------

